# Autotrail Chieftan Waste Outlet



## Ewanm (May 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I can get a fitting and hose for my waste outlet on my Autotrail Chieftan G (2008). The outlet is a grey plastic pipe of about 50mm diameter so its bigger than the normal outlet.


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Ewan 

I have a 4m length of hose I used to use on our Knaus, I no longer need it as our Swift came with one. It has the standard 1 1/2" ish or 40mm one end and the other has an internal diameter of 54mm. I think you would be able to make this fit.

Where abouts are you?

Tim


----------



## Ewanm (May 14, 2008)

Hi Tim,

Thanks for the reply, we are in Wishaw, Scotland. How much would you looking for.

Ewan


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Ewan

I am not sure that the postage cost would not be more than the pipe is worth. If you have a Machine Mart shop near you have a look at it. The item is: WADCC8 4m hose for a vacuum cleaner.
Here is the link:

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/search/filter/vacuum cleaner/page/4

As it is only £11 it would be close to that to post so if it is suitable at MM then get it.

I hope this helps.

Tim


----------



## Ewanm (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Tim,

We have three stores in Scotland, Glasgow, Edinburgh & Dundee. I am in Glasgow tomorrow so I will check it out.

Thanks Again

Ewan


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hi*

try here i've just got some flat hose £1 metre
www.lamats.co.uk

phil


----------

